# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  حلوة الحصن

## فيروز

كل مآ يخص المرأة العربية سـ تجده هُنآ
تآبعوني

----------


## فيروز

*- للسيدات الحوامل: احذرى القرفة والزنجبيل فقد يساعدان على الإجهاض



قد تلجأ بعض السيدات الحوامل إلى التداوى بالأعشاب الطبية
ظناً منهن خطأ أنها آمنة ويتم استخدامها بكثرة بدلا من تناول الأدوية.

يقول الدكتور خالد مصيلحى أستاذ العقاقير والنباتات الطبية بكلية الصيدلة جامعة مصر الدولية
نحذر الحوامل من بعض الأعشاب شديدة الخطورة على صحة الحامل وثبات حملها
وتكمن خطورة هذه الأعشاب أنها قد تساعد فى علاج كثير من الأعراض المزعجة للحمل
ولكن فى نفس الوقت تفتك بالحمل تماما وتسبب الإجهاض.

فأول هذه الأعشاب هى القرفة فهو نبات عطرى يساعد على تحسين الدورة الدموية
ويساعد على وصول الدم للأطراف
ولكن يحتوى على بعض المواد الفعالة التى تسبب زيادة فى انقباضات الرحم
مما يسبب الإجهاض وخطورة القرفة ليس فى شربها فقط،
ولكن للأسف موجودة بكثرة فى بعض المخبوزات والحلويات وبجرعات كبيرة قد تؤدى إلى إجهاض الحمل.

وثانى هذه الأعشاب هو الزنجبيل الذى يساعد على تخفيف أعراض الميل للقىء
ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يزيد أيضا من انقباضات الرحم وتقلصاته فيسبب الإجهاض والنزيف.

ويأتى فى المرتبة الثالثة السنامكى والراوند المشهوران لدى العطارين ومتداولان فى بعض المستحضرات الصيدلية
كملين لحالات الإمساك الحادة ولكن كلاهما من الأعشاب شديدة الخطوره على الحامل
خاصة فى جرعات كبيرة فهى تسبب النزيف وتزيد من انقباضات الرحم
مما يؤدى إلى الإجهاض والسنامكى والراوند من الأعشاب الضارة حتى بعد الولادة فهى تفرز فى لبن الأم بكميات كبيرة
وتصل للرضيع مما تسبب له تقلصات وإسهالا حادا.
العشب الآخر والمنتشر لدى معظم البيوت فهو الكركم
الذى يوضع بكميات كبيرة فى بعض المأكولات مثل الأرز ويتم إضافته لبهارات اللحوم
وتستخدمه مطاعم الأكل بكميات كبيرة كتوابل لبعض المأكولات
فبالرغم من كفاءة الكركم فى تنشيط الكبد، ولكنه يزيد من النزيف ويؤدى إلى انقباضات الرحم مما يؤدى للإجهاض.

الخطر الآخر للأعشاب على الأم الحامل
هو استخدام أعشاب مجهولة المصدر كالمنتشرة على شاشات بعض الفضائيات الآن
وتكمن خطورة هذه الأعشاب مجهولة المصدر فى سوء تخزينها
مما يعرضها لنمو بعض الفطريات غير المرئية بالعين المجرده
وهذه الفطريات بدورها تفرز مواد شديدة السمية يطلق عليها الأفلاتوكسين
وتصل هذه السموم بجرعات كبيرة للجنين
مما تؤدى بحياة الجنين تماما أو تسبب له بعض التشوهات
وهذه الفطريات قد تنمو على بعض المحمصات والمكسرات
مثل اللوز والبندق والفول السودانى إذا تم تخزينها لفترات طويلة وفى بيئة رطبة.

فننصح المرأة الحامل بعدم تناول أى عشب أو إضافة أى عشب لطعامك إلا بعد استشارة طبيبك
فالأعشاب سلاح ذو حدين
وسوء استخدام الأعشاب دون استشارة متخصصين فى مجال الأعشاب الطبية
قد يقضى على حياتك أو حياة جنينك.*

----------


## فيروز

*ماء الورد يعيد لبشرة الوجه حيويتها ونضارتها*



*أشارت خبيرة التجميل منى هاني إلى أن :
بشر الخيار على ماء الورد ووضعه على الوجه يكسبه نضارة،
حيث يستخدم ماء الورد للتخلص من الكلف عند مزج خل التفاح مع ماء الورد
ووضعه على المكان المصاب مرتين يوميًا.

ويمنح ماء الورد فوائد عظيمة تغطي جميع متطلبات جمال المرأة،
حيث أنه مفيد لجمال البشرة وحيويتها،
ويعمل على تصغير المسام وذلك بغسل الوجه يوميا بماء الورد البارد قبل استخدام مستحضرات التجميل،
عن طريق وضع قطعة قطنية مبللة بماء الورد وعمل مساج للبشرة بحيث تكون الحركة دائرية
ثم نترك البشرة تمتص ماء الورد،
ونقوم بعمل هذا قبل وبعد التعرض للشمس لحمايتها من أضرار الأشعة.
كما أن شربه على "الريق" يفتح لون البشرة ويصفيها،
ويزيل الانتفاخات بالعين عن طريق الكمادات
هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه مفيد للرموش والهالات السوداء.

ومن الممكن إضافة ماء الورد على ملعقة من عصير الليمون
ويستخدم هذا الخليط لتهدئة حب الشباب وعلاج المسامات الواسعة والبشرة الدهنية،
وللقضاء على النمش :
يستخدم خليط من زيت اللوز الحلو وملعقة حليب بودرة وملعقة نشأ وقليل من ماء الورد
ثم يوضع على الوجه لمدة 15 دقيقة ويستخدم مرة أسبوعيًا.*

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااام 



متابعة فيروز*

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممم معلومات حلوة


تابعي انا متابعة

----------


## فيروز

> *يا سلاااااااااااااااااام 
> 
> 
> 
> متابعة فيروز*







> مممممممممم معلومات حلوة
> 
> 
> تابعي انا متابعة


حبيباتي رح افيدكم قد ما بقدر

----------


## (dodo)

حلووووووووو ومفيد يسلمو

----------


## فيروز

> حلووووووووو ومفيد يسلمو


تابعيني كل يوم شي جديد

----------


## فيروز

*خليط الموز والزبدة يحمي اليدين من الجفاف



اكتشف عدد من الخبراء في مجال العناية بالبشرة من خلال بحثهم المستمر
إلى أكثر الوسائل والأساليب فاعلية لعلاج الأضرار
التي تتعرض لها بشرة اليدين وطرق الوقاية منها.
وشدد المتخصصون على دوام تدليك اليدين بكريمات الترطيب عدة مرات خلال اليوم
لكون بشرتهما أكثر رقة وضعفًا من بشرة الوجه أمام المؤثرات الخارجية
مثل الهواء ودرجات الحرارة وأشعة الشمس ومستحضرات التنظيف.

وأشار الخبراء إلى استعمال كريمات الترطيب لخلو بشرة اليدين من الغدد الدهنية،
مما يجعلها أكثر عرضة للجفاف وللإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض الجلدية
ومنها الأكزيما والتشققات وغيرهما.

وطالب الباحثون بالحرص على عدم تعريض اليدين إلى المؤثرات الخارجية
ومنها درجات الحرارة المتفاوتة،
وينصح المتخصصين النساء بالاعتياد على ارتداء القفازات الواقية عند استخدام الماء
وتحاشي الانتقال إلى الهواء البارد بعد الاغتسال بالماء الساخن .

ويفضل المعنيون بهذا المجال استعمال الخلطات الطبيعية الغير مصنعة
مثل تغليف اليدين بخلطة الموز مع الزبدة أو نقعهما بخليط الماء الفاتر وزيت الزيتون والليمون
ومن المفيد استعمال زبدة الكاريتيه أو الغليسرين مع قطرات من عصارة الليمون.*

----------


## فيروز

*اليانسون يسّكن آلام البطن والصداع



أكّد عدد من المتخصصين في علم الأعشاب وخصائصها العلاجية
أن لـانبات اليانسون فوائد طبية متعدّدة،
مشيرين إلى أن نبات اليانسون عرف منذ القدم بقدرته العلاجية الفائقة،
حيث استخدم كمشروب ساخن للتخلص من آلام البطن والمغص والغازات،
خصوصًا عند الرضع والأطفال،
ولمعالجة التلبكات الهضمية، وأمراض الصدر والسعال وتسكين الصداع وتهدئة الأعصاب.

وأوضح أحد الخبراء بأن اليانسون يدخل في تركيب الأدوية المضادة لداء الربو،
ويعمل على تنقية الصوت في حالة إصابة الحلق في نزلات البرد،
كما يستعمل اليانسون من أجل تحسين نكهة الكثير من العقاقير.

والجدير بالذكر أن الطبيب ابن سينا قال:
"إن شراب اليانسون الساخن الممزوج بالحليب ينفع في معالجة اضطراب النوم وتهدئة الأعصاب"،
وأثبت الطب الحديث أن لليانسون تأثيرات فعالة ضد الفيروسات والجراثيم،
كما أنه يساعد في الشفاء من أمراض البرد، والتهابات الفم والحنجرة والقصبات، وأوجاع اللثة والأسنان.
وأكد أطباء صينيون أن شرب كوب واحد من اليانسون الفاتر صباحًا على الريق
يعتبر أحسن وسيلة للوقاية من مرض الأنفلونزا.*

----------


## فيروز

*نصائح لتنظيف الكنب في المنزل بطريقة صحية



تعتبر الكنب ومقاعد الجلوس من قطع الأثاث التي تعطي جمالية للمنزل،
ومثلها مثل أي قطعة أثاث أخرى معرضة للتلف بمرور الوقت،
وللمحافظة عليها من التعرض للتلف والخراب سريعًا،
يجب الحرص على تنظيفها بشكل جيد.

ولتنظيف الكنب بطريقة سلسة وسريعة، نقدم لكم النصائح التالية:
-	نحتاج لتنظيف الكنب الادوات التالية:
المكنسة الكهربائية والمرفقات الخاصة بعملية التنظيف
"شامبو خاص يلاءم نسيج الكنب، المكنسة الخاصة لغسيل السجاد، مجفف هواء -إن وجد-، فوط التنظيف اللازمة".
-	قبل الشروع في تنظيف الكنب يجب معرفة نوع النسيج بالرجوع تجنباً
لتعرض بعض الأقمشة للانكماش عند غسلها ،
مثل بعض أنواع الأقطان أو الأصواف ويمكن أن تتواجد علامة النسيج أسفل الكنب.
-	تنظيف الكنب جيدًا من الغبار والأوساخ، مع عدم إغفال الأركان والمساند والوسائد.
-	مسح الأماكن الخشبية في الكنب بقطعة قماش ناعمة لإزالة الأتربة العالقة.
-	استعمال ماكينة غسل السجاد "الصغيرة" لغسل الكنب بعد وضع الشامبو المناسب لها،
ومن الأفضل أن يتم إجراء اختبار غسيل مبدئي على مساحة صغيرة من الكنب
أولاً لمعرفة أثر الغسيل والشامبو ويمكن إجرائه على الناحية الخلفية منها.
-	تجفيف الكنب جيدًا قبل إعادة الوسائد وتشكليها عليها.*

----------


## فيروز

*موّهي تجاعيد الوجه بالماكياج



جميع السيدات تتوق الى بشرة ملساء تمنحها مظهر الحيوية والشباب.
لكن لا مهرب من التقدم بالسن وظهور التجاعيد على الوجه.
الا انه يمكنك سيدتي ببعض الخطوات واللمسات في الماكياج
خفاء بعض التجاعيد لتبدين أصغر سنا.

واليك هذه الخطوات:
- استخدمي كريم المرطّب دائماً قبل كريم الأساس.
- استعملي كريم الأساس Matte أو شبه الكامد Semi-Matte على الوجه لحمايته من التجاعيد.
- تعمل بودرة الوجه على عكس الضوء وبالتالي تعمل على تقليل التجاعيد،
ولكن يجب على صاحبات البشرة الجافة تجنبها.
- تعتبر بودرة الخدود من أفضل المستحضرات في إخفاء التجاعيد.
وتساعد على إخفاء الشعيرات الدموية المنتشرة على الأنف والخدين.
ويفضل استخدام بودرة الخدود من نوع البودرة وليس الكريم لأنها تثبّت بسهولة فوق كريم الأساس.
- استعملي ظلال العيون البودرة المناسبة للون بشرتك وملابسك فوق المرطب.
ويمكنك استخدام الألوان الفاتحة من ظل العيون على طول طية الجفن العلوي،
وفوق القزحية ويستخدم ظل أغمق من نفس لون الظل على الجزء السفلي من الجفن،
ويسحب إلى زاوية العين.
- لا تهملي استعمال الجل المخصص للمنطقة أسفل العين لتقليل انتفاخها،
والهالات السوداء.
- تذكري ان أحمر الشفاه يساعد على إخفاء التجاعيد،
ويجب استخدام كريم الأساس قبل وضع أحمر الشفاه.
- بداية،
حددي الشفاه بقلم تحديد الشفاه؛
لأنه بمثابة حاجز حول الشفاه،
وننصحك باستخدام أحمر الشفاه الكامد الذي يحتوي على القليل من الفازلين.*

----------

